# SUPER NICE very original 26" Balloon Columbia Rambler Girls Bicycle



## Rambler (Oct 22, 2012)

Very clean original looking girls Columbia Rambler 26" balloon bike on ebay, reasonable $400 starting price.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=181003296229


----------



## jpromo (Oct 22, 2012)

Those frame darts and that headlight are gorgeous. I've never seen a wire skirt guard; that's very interesting too.


----------

